# WNBA Slogans



## CbobbyB

i dont know if its just me, but these Wnba slogans tend to be a little annoying..not to mention the draft..OMG ESPN..that was lame..But Anyway

First it was "We Got Next." it might still be that, but i havent seen it in a while
then at one time there was "Basketball is Beautiful" and “We are the stories we tell.” 
And of course NOW ,there is "Have you seen her." http://adweek.blogs.com/adfreak/2006/04/wnba_ads_ask_ha.html 

im sure there are more, bcuz they always add more or change them...but i dont feel like lookin' them up..lol


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

:laugh:

Well to be fair, the NBA has the slogan, "I love this game" and MLB has the slogan, "I Live for This". Are you annoyed by them as well?


----------



## CbobbyB

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Well to be fair, the NBA has the slogan, "I love this game" and MLB has the slogan, "I Live for This". Are you annoyed by them as well?


 No, bcuz they never change..every time you look around, the WnBa has a new or additional slogan...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

CbobbyB said:


> No, bcuz they never change..every time you look around, the WnBa has a new or additional slogan...


Maybe they will get it right one day...

I love the WNBA, the game and players, and have supported the league for the last nine seasons. I am very much looking forward to this Tenth Anniversary season...

And yes, I HAVE SEEN HER...have you?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

4ever_bball_fan said:


> And yes, I HAVE SEEN HER...have you?



I have. 

I'll be going to the Comets opening day game May 21st against San Antonio. :banana:


----------



## CbobbyB

Lucky!!
"Basketball is Beautiful," especially when women are playing. :yes:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> I have.
> 
> I'll be going to the Comets opening day game May 21st against San Antonio. :banana:


A friend of mine just e-mailed and said she got her season tickets today!!!

It's on, now...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

CbobbyB said:


> Lucky!!
> "Basketball is Beautiful," especially when women are playing. :yes:



I was going to say something, but I'm not. I'm the moderator and I should set a good example. 


BTW CBobby, can I have your avatar? :biggrin: 

Tam, don't say "it's on". That was the Astros slogan last year.  Are you going to any of the pre-season games or Open Practice?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

I will be at the game on the 3rd...wouldn't miss it. I don't have the dates yet for the open practice.

Speaking of which...how about those 'Stros??? And I ain't talkin' about the Swift one, either...LOL.


----------



## CbobbyB

yall some die-hard fans..lol


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

CbobbyB said:


> yall some die-hard fans..lol



jealous? 

and are you going to let me steal your avatar or not? 


lol @ Tammy. :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> jealous?
> 
> and are you going to let me steal your avatar or not?
> 
> 
> lol @ Tammy. :biggrin:


Lol i thought you was playin', go ahead and take it.


----------

